# Yet another one i need help with.



## Sulley (Oct 27, 2011)

All i know about this one is its a  Vintage Child's Bike from England Brought from England in Early 1930's.. . Oringial Color was Black, Painted Red during the 1960's. Front Hand Brake
Wheels say "Trade Dunlop Mark" Tires 12 1/2 x 2 1/4 VEITH made in Germany. Thanks for any help. Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! Those are the biggest little tires on a bike I've ever seen. Is the seat a Dunlop, too? Wish I could help you with this one, but once I hit the US borders my bike knowledge, little as it is, becomes non-existant. 

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Oct 28, 2011)

The deal fell through, o well on to the next one.  Sulley


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 28, 2011)

you dont need help you just need more bikes that'll cure the bug


----------

